# What bike, part or cycling related item have you regretted buying?



## airborneal (2 Mar 2018)

Apologies if this has been asked before

It could be because item didn't work as good as expected.

Price was lowered after your purchase

Realized afterwards was wrong size

Not good value

Broke

etc etc, could be loads of reasons


----------



## hoopdriver (2 Mar 2018)

Park chain cleaner gadget which cleaned the chain alright, but sprayed dirty cleaning fluid everywhere and took more time to clean afterwards than the chain would have taken to clean had I just done it normally.

Endura overshoes whose zip broke on the first use

Sealskin 'waterproof' gloves which soaked up water like a sponge and gave me wet, chilled chapped hands

One of Rapha's first generation waterproof jackets which was utterly boil-in-the-bag - worst I've ever experienced

On the other hand one of the purchases I _didn't_ make and regret not making was when I bought a beautiful pair of TA quill pedals - no longer made and hard to find; there was a second pair available and I took a pass on it. Dumb, dumb, dumb....


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2018)

Specialized Carve 29'er HT. Bought C.2012 as 29'ers were taking off.

My main points of disgruntlement were:

The frame was a touch too flexi at the chaimstays for a heavy, powerful rider.

29" wheels, like for like, flex noticeably more off road, I discovered. This was disconcerting, and gave rise to a loss of confidence, and a more conservative, slower riding technique.

That aside, it never really felt any quicker, possibly because I'm also a road rider used to 700c and 27 x 1 1/4, so there was no relevatory performance improvement.

And the big one for me...in the local claggy, sticky clay like conditions the 29 wheels simply added more surface area to collect mud, which decreased the performance, showed up the relatively poor clearances, and made the damn thing weigh a ton more than the 26s I'd been used to up to then.

So in my case it was a mix of displeasure with both the type and design. I just never gelled with it, and sold it on. Lesson learned - I'd never buy a bike again without ridingnit first. A less experienced rider would have spent their £1200 quid and raved because they wouldn't know any better, but as an MTB trainer I found it very unsatisfactory and was glad to see it gone.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Mar 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> Park chain cleaner gadget which cleaned the chain alright, but sprayed dirty cleaning fluid everywhere and took more time to clean afterwards than the chain would have taken to clean had I just done it normally.
> 
> <snipped> ....



This ^ . Total waste of time


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2018)

Another one for the chain cleaner gadget. Complete and utter waste of time. 

Brompton bike. Bought for my new bike/train/bike commute. I just don't like it and wish I had bought a different make of folder. They are over rated and over priced for what they are.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Mar 2018)

SKS Raceblade XLs.h They did their job fine, but I wish I knew that any bit of grit along the protective pad would be turned to sandpaper. Regret, but lesson learned.

Also, generic BB7 pads occasionally seem to be impossible to fit and therefore a waste.

Turbo trainer.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

I bought a few Muddyfox branded accessories a while back (pedals, bar ends, pump). Sometimes stuff is inexpensive because the retailer has the buying power to pass on a great deal, sometimes it's just because it's cheap shoot. These items fell into the latter category.

All now broken and replaced with better.


----------



## Jody (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168752, member: 259"]Yep, me too. I wonder how many of us have one of the stupid things sitting unused in a box in the shed?[/QUOTE]

Add me to the list. Never used it


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2018)

Airzounds


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2018)

Another vote for the chain cleaner things.
But I'll also add in Assos winter shoe covers.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Mar 2018)

And another nomination for the chain cleaning gadget. Does nothing except fall off and spill the (Useless) cleaning fluid everywhere.


----------



## MiK1138 (2 Mar 2018)

Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah


----------



## ozboz (2 Mar 2018)

I regretted buying my Surley after a while ,to the point I stopped riding it ,and toyed with selling but I changed the bars n leversto flats , got bars to preferred height ,gave it a new lease of life and now I can't get enough of it ,


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2018)

I haven't lost much sleep over my cycling purchases, but the one thing that I very quickly realised was not going to work for me was the gearing on my first adult bike in 1989.

I had not ridden a bike since 1969 when my bike was stolen from my school's bike shed in Coventry. I had been used to a few moderate hills in that area as a slim teenager but was totally unprepared for the experience of trying to cycle up long, steep Yorkshire hills as an obese, unfit adult! 

The bottom gear on the adult bike was 42/28. I was forever having to get off and walk up our local 15-25% ramps.

So, when it was time for a replacement bike I chose to have it built with a triple chainset. I started off with a 30/23 bottom gear, then changed that for a 30/25, which then became a 30/28, and eventually a luxurious 26/28 which gave me a fighting chance of climbing all our monster gradients!


----------



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2018)

all of it. I should have just sat on the sofa watching the telly


----------



## mgs315 (2 Mar 2018)

Cycling jersey in a medium. Not an aero fit so more like a large. Was already losing weight and had set myself a target to lose some more but in the end I only wore it once before it was too big. Now resides in the bottom of the drawer for whenever I stick 4 stone back on, which if I keep up cycling won’t be anytime soon..


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah



No. I really like mine as well.

Secret seems to be to ensure that you spin the chain in the correct (anti-clockwise) direction, otherwise it sprays cleaner everywhere.

Graham


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Another one for the chain cleaner gadget. Complete and utter waste of time.
> 
> Brompton bike. Bought for my new bike/train/bike commute. I just don't like it and wish I had bought a different make of folder. They are over rated and over priced for what they are.



Out of interest which folder would you go for now?


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2018)

Yet another Park Tools cleaner. There's an updated design that is supposed to work better. Well it should, they set their (usually high) standards very low on that one.
Power Grips. A half way house between toe straps and clipless pedals that just didn't work for me. Bought my first SPDs and never looked back.


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Another one for the chain cleaner gadget. Complete and utter waste of time.
> 
> Brompton bike. Bought for my new bike/train/bike commute. I just don't like it and wish I had bought a different make of folder. They are over rated and over priced for what they are.


You like blue. You like silver. How about blue and silver?





The spiritual successor to Chutney the wonder bike…


----------



## ADarkDraconis (2 Mar 2018)

Bontrager taillight. Bought on a whim from the clearance table at the small LBS by my work and it is nice and bright and has good side visibility... but the attachment clips will not stay on the rack mount I have even with the proper bracket, the bag attachment clip that came with it will not stay on my bag strap, I even went back to buy their brand-specific clip adapter that is supposed to help stay tightly attached to bags. Still falls off of everything if I hit a moderate bump. It is now a spare in my bag, maybe I can figure out a way to screw it directly to the rack.


----------



## spiderman2 (2 Mar 2018)

A BELL

nobody takes any notice


----------



## Alan O (2 Mar 2018)

Probably one of the first LED front lights (which I recently found in an old pannier). They hadn't perfected white LEDs yet, so it used green ones. It wasn't very bright and was extremely directional - slightly off-axis and you couldn't see it.

The rear red one was OK though, as an extra light at least (not as bright as modern ones).


----------



## ianrauk (2 Mar 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Out of interest which folder would you go for now?


None at the moment. I'm using the big boys bike monday to Thursday's and the Brompton Friday. So at least its getting used. I'm lucky that the trains I use don't mind larger bikes being taken on board during rush hour.

But...if pushed I would get a larger wheel folder.

The only good thing about a Brompton is that they do fold up quick and small.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2018)

When I returned to cycling I did a bit of research on the bike (a hybrid*).

I didn't do any research on accessories though, so on the recommendation of a shop assistant ended up buying a relatively expensive but rubbish set of Topeak lights that would have struggled to illuminate the interior of a shoe box. 
And a Bike Hut mini-pump that was and remains utter bobbins.
The lights and the pump were soon replaced and have resided in the back of the bike drawer ever since.


----------



## Moodyman (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168752, member: 259"]Yep, me too. I wonder how many of us have one of the stupid things sitting unused in a box in the shed?[/QUOTE]

Not me. I could see they were sh1t so never bought one.

When I took up cycling I was persuaded by an Evans employee my rigid mtb could not fit full mudguards (lie) and I should buy a Crudcatcher to mount on the downtube. They were useless.


----------



## bpsmith (2 Mar 2018)

Giant Defy 1.

Fantastically well made bike. Rode well too.

Just didn’t do it for me aesthetically. When you look at a bike, you have to love it, simple as that.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Mar 2018)

A really super cheap pair of pedals for my MTB. The pins were crap and didn't offer any grip, and they only had bearings on one side of the spindle, the other had a plastic bush. To be fair they only cost about £3 on ebay, but definitely a case of buy cheap buy twice. 

Oh yeah, and another disappointed chain-cleaner thingy owner too. Never looked back after my first mickle! 

Not too bad considering I've bought a lot of other super-cheap bike bits and bobs off ebay and they've all turned out all right.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (2 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Giant Defy 1.
> 
> Fantastically well made bike. Rode well too.
> 
> Just didn’t do it for me aesthetically. When you look at a bike, you have to love it, simple as that.


When I bought my Trek I was torn between her and a Giant TranSend DX. They were both nice machines and the Giant had rack and fenders already so less to do, but it wasn't as pretty to me. Everyone else told me to go with that one and said that it was cooler looking/more modern styling, but it just wasn't my style. You will ride more on a bike you love!


----------



## alicat (2 Mar 2018)

+1 for the Park Tools chain cleaning gadget.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2018)

Marathon + tyres, heavy, slow, slippery. I only kept them (until I sold the bike) having paid full price at LBS. thankfully they fitted them or I would have been cursing more if I’d fought them on myself!!


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Mar 2018)

airborneal said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before
> 
> It could be because item didn't work as good as expected.
> 
> ...


I once brought a bike mirror. It broke on the second day for no apparent reason other than being extremely poor quality.


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Mar 2018)

ozboz said:


> I regretted buying my Surley after a while ,to the point I stopped riding it ,and toyed with selling but I changed the bars n leversto flats , got bars to preferred height ,gave it a new lease of life and now I can't get enough of it ,


Mine is the opposite of this:
A Claud Butler flat-barred road bike. After a lay off of 10yrs+ (and a weight gain of about 4 stone) I decided to get back into cycling. My partner, and the young whippersnapper at leisure lakes persuaded me that I was too old and fat (they didn't actually say 'fat' just implied it) for drop bars.
Never did get on with the bike or the bars, it was a harsh ride and my hands would go numb after a few miles.

I think the main problem (apart from it apparently being the bike that "proves" ally frames are harsh) is that my age group never rode upright bikes; I've ridden drops since i was about seven!
Anyway, I bought myself a Genesis Volant [also aluminium but not harsh at all!] and was much happier.


----------



## cabbieman (3 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah



I'm with you there. Works great for me.


----------



## nickAKA (3 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah


They work brilliantly if your chain doesn't really need cleaning... Good for a spruce-up after a dry ride!


----------



## nickAKA (3 Mar 2018)

Worst buys - 

(non-bib) tights. Uncomfortable, too warm, constantly falling down. I should bin them really.

Half a dozen cheap saddles in the vain hope one would be comfortable. Bit the bullet eventually and paid the necessary for a quality fizik saddle, never looked back since. There's a lesson for us all here...


----------



## jonnysnorocket (3 Mar 2018)

Doubtless others will disagree. A Brooks cambium c15, it was reasonably comfortable, but the creaking noises drove me round the bend, It often caused grazing cattle to stop what they were doing and have a good look round to see what the farking racket was!
After countless attempts to remedy this it ended up in the bin
My Garmin edge touring is on borrowed time now, it did however redeem itself on its last, last chance saloon outing, after letting me down so many times in the past.
So maybe not in the bin just yet.
Both these items were pretty costly, which does annoy me, as there doesn't seem to be any correlation between price & quality, just price & brandname


----------



## davidphilips (3 Mar 2018)

Few regrettes about money spent on cycling but worst buy now has to go to a cheap alloy chinese wheelset, not only heavy but the rims just seem to be just that bit smaller and tyres when inflated seem to be ok but dont have any confidence in them and would not risk even giving them to anyone in case they caused an accident so its into the scrap pile for them.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2018)

mikeymustard said:


> I think the main problem (apart from it apparently being the bike that "proves" ally frames are harsh) ...


I have an ultra-stiff aluminium Cannondale. I had the 23C tyres pumped to 100 psi F/110 psi R. An incredibly harsh ride, fillings rattling, bottles flying from the cages. _HORRIBLE! _

I have the _same _ultra-stiff aluminium Cannondale. I have the 25C tyres pumped to 80 psi F/90 psi R. A comfortable ride, fillings fine, bottles stay firmly in their cages. _SUPER! _


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2018)

Chain cleaners in general I tried a few including the Park one and whilst they were fine initially they soon fell apart and made a mess. Thankfully I found babywipes and chain wiping.

I tried a eat my dirt brake shield too to speed up the cleaning whilst controlling the dirt but found there was just too much dirt for it to handle and didn't like the amount of chemical degreaser you had to use and went back to chain wiping.


----------



## bpsmith (3 Mar 2018)

I wonder if there’s a correlation between not liking a chain cleaner and using chainsaw oil (or other poor alternative) instead of proper chain lube?


----------



## fatjel (3 Mar 2018)

SP PD 8 dynamo wheel from spa cycles.. Was like having the front brake on and tyres were almost impossible to fit.
Hated it and sold it to a friend for not much.. He seems OK with it... ( not heard from him lately tho )


----------



## mikeymustard (3 Mar 2018)

jonnysnorocket said:


> Doubtless others will disagree. A Brooks cambium c15, it was reasonably comfortable, but the creaking noises drove me round the bend, It often caused grazing cattle to stop what they were doing and have a good look round to see what the farking racket was!
> After countless attempts to remedy this it ended up in the bin
> My Garmin edge touring is on borrowed time now, it did however redeem itself on its last, last chance saloon outing, after letting me down so many times in the past.
> So maybe not in the bin just yet.
> Both these items were pretty costly, which does annoy me, as there doesn't seem to be any correlation between price & quality, just price & brandname


found this review on wiggle - hope you didn't bin it too early 
_"It began badly with much creaking and squeaking. Just as I was about to return it after approx 300 km the noises stopped and have not returned.
It is undoubtedly stylish and getting more comfortable by the day. It promises to be a very good saddle, but the creaking still haunts me and I'm crossing my fingers it doesn't return."_



ColinJ said:


> I have an ultra-stiff aluminium Cannondale. I had the 23C tyres pumped to 100 psi F/110 psi R. An incredibly harsh ride, fillings rattling, bottles flying from the cages. _HORRIBLE! _
> 
> I have the _same _ultra-stiff aluminium Cannondale. I have the 25C tyres pumped to 80 psi F/90 psi R. A comfortable ride, fillings fine, bottles stay firmly in their cages. _SUPER! _


Lol I tried 25's, they helped a bit but didn't solve the numb hands problem


----------



## ADarkDraconis (3 Mar 2018)

HLaB said:


> Chain cleaners in general I tried a few including the Park one and whilst they were fine initially they soon fell apart and made a mess. Thankfully I found babywipes and chain wiping.
> 
> I tried a eat my dirt brake shield too to speed up the cleaning whilst controlling the dirt but found there was just too much dirt for it to handle and didn't like the amount of chemical degreaser you had to use and went back to chain wiping.


As a mama of a three-year-old, baby wipes are a miraculous multi-functional necessity of life! They even clean up countertops and car interiors well!


----------



## Brandane (3 Mar 2018)

A not very comprehensive list of cycle related items that lie unused, or replaced by better quality items:

Several pumps. Just buy a Joe Blow track pump and Lezyne frame pumps in the first place.
Several battery powered lights. Just buy good quality Lezyne rechargeable lights in the first place.
Errrm; no-one mentioned the "H" word yet? Got 2 of them gathering dust.
Cycling magazines. They look nice on the shelves of WH Smith. Leave them there.
Cheap tubes; they are cheap for a reason.
Cheap brake pads; they are cheap for a reason. Ditto cables.
In fact, cheap anything - they are cheap for a reason.
Bib tights; they catch my raspberry ripples causing much pain by the end of a long ride.

Edit to add:
Garmin Edge Explore 820. Far too expensive for what it is, and so user unfriendly that it IS going to end up in a canal one of these days.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

whats the "H" word ??


----------



## Brandane (3 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> whats the "H" word ??


'elmet.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

Brandane said:


> Edit to add:
> Garmin Edge Explore 820. Far too expensive for what it is, and so user unfriendly that it IS going to end up in a canal one of these days.



Don't do it.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Marathon + tyres, heavy, slow, slippery. I only kept them (until I sold the bike) having paid full price at LBS. thankfully they fitted them or I would have been cursing more if I’d fought them on myself!!



Blimey - I'd forgotten buying Marathon + tyres (or have I just blanked them from my mind?)
They can definitely go on the list!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2018)

A Lance Armstrong race top. Since buying it all I've wanted to do is take drugs and chop off one of my plums.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Blimey - I'd forgotten buying Marathon + tyres (or have I just blanked them from my mind?)
> They can definitely go on the list!



It's great how we are all different, marathon plus tyres are one of my best buys.


----------



## Lonestar (3 Mar 2018)

Sadly I think the Brompton was a mistake.

Cheap brake blocks from Thailand.Only bought them there for convenience and having spares.I had brake failure one night and managed to rear end @Fnaar a moped at Aldgate @ 8mph one fateful night in 2014.Coupled with oil...wet and new rims on the back wheel.Front brake ineffective also...and worn.

Ditched them soon after and bough a bulk lot from ebay which actually work in the wet.


----------



## IBarrett (3 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Giant Defy 1.
> 
> Fantastically well made bike. Rode well too.
> 
> Just didn’t do it for me aesthetically. When you look at a bike, you have to love it, simple as that.


Purely out of curiosity in my search for n+1 and a Giant Defy owner what did you come up with as an alternative?
Most bikes I look at seem to be dull and do nothing for me.
Except tt bikes - now them I do like.


----------



## C R (3 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah


I like it too.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I wonder if there’s a correlation between not liking a chain cleaner and using chainsaw oil (or other poor alternative) instead of proper chain lube?



Possibly - I use chainsaw oil myself and don't much like the stickier (expensiver!) bike specific oil I've got on the bike shelf. Mainly the chain cleaner just seemed too much faff compared to mickling with a rag.


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I wonder if there’s a correlation between not liking a chain cleaner and using chainsaw oil (or other poor alternative) instead of proper chain lube?


No. Finish Line Green user here.


----------



## Venod (3 Mar 2018)

Aldi overshoes, their kit is not the best, but some of it has served me well, they had a bad day when they designed the flimsy overshoe.


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> Aldi overshoes, their kit is not the best, but some of it has served me well, they had a bad when they designed the flimsy overshoe.


Never ever use it when they are gritting, it disintegrates faster than the wicked witch of the West.


----------



## bpsmith (4 Mar 2018)

IBarrett said:


> Purely out of curiosity in my search for n+1 and a Giant Defy owner what did you come up with as an alternative?
> Most bikes I look at seem to be dull and do nothing for me.
> Except tt bikes - now them I do like.


I got a Bianchi Sempre Pro in Matte Black and then a Ridley Noah SL in Lotto Soudal colours. Stopped at those two and love them both in fairness, both to look at and also riding.


----------



## Fnaar (4 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah


I like the chain cleaner things. Got mine from Lidl years ago. Easy to use and works well


----------



## alicat (4 Mar 2018)

> No. Finish Line Green user here.



Same here.


----------



## Doug. (4 Mar 2018)

Both these items were pretty costly, which does annoy me, as there doesn't seem to be any correlation between price & quality, just price & brandname[/QUOTE]


----------



## bpsmith (4 Mar 2018)

Doug. said:


> Both these items were pretty costly, which does annoy me, as there doesn't seem to be any correlation between price & quality, just price & brandname


[/QUOTE]
Which items are you referring to?


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Which items are you referring to?



Something obviously went very wrong while he was replying to... 



jonnysnorocket said:


> Both these items were pretty costly, which does annoy me, as there doesn't seem to be any correlation between price & quality, just price & brandname


----------



## bpsmith (4 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Something obviously went very wrong while he was replying to...


Cheers. They were referring to a Brooks Saddle and a Garmin then.


----------



## SuperHans123 (4 Mar 2018)

I actually make regular use my Park Tool chain cleaner and coupled with Rhino Goo bike cleaning fluid gets the chain absolutely gleaming.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Mar 2018)

this thread seems to have turned into a 'do you like chain cleaner doodads' discussion.
Who'da thought Britain could be so polarised! [Irony emoji]


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Mar 2018)

Cannondale carbon synapse when they first came out...felt like a work in progress to me...they must have improved things surely?


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Mar 2018)

A £22 Mountain Morph pump... absolute sh!te because the fitting is far too tight for a schrader valve.


----------



## byegad (5 Mar 2018)

I've written at length about the B17 saddle. My backside still aches at the memory.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Airzounds


+1 - utter rubbish!

I'm not sure why there is so much hate for the park tool chain cleaner. I suspect people are not using it quite right. You do get an oily mess on the floor, but you would anyway using a degreaser. This is combated by spraying the immediate area with a bit of water, that means that you can just brush it away later, rather than getting black oil stains on the floor. It does a great job of making a manky chain shiny again. First pass through with concentrated degreaser, then a diluted pass through, then 3x clean water. Dry with a rag, then leave to air dry before lubing. Love it.


----------



## byegad (5 Mar 2018)

I had Air Zounds on my trikes. I rather liked them and did have the odd occasion to use them. However they really don't like frost. The air lines split!

If you use Zounds, then you really need a bell too, for the 99% of the time when all you need is a polite warning.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Mar 2018)

byegad said:


> I had Air Zounds on my trikes. I rather liked them and did have the odd occasion to use them.


I didn't like it because in an actual emergency, I needed both hands to brake and steer so I couldn't use it then. So I'd only use it if someone cut me off but I had plenty of time to brake, or after the emergency to angrily chastise the person who had endangered me.

So it did nothing to increase my safety, but plenty do increase my stress levels - because the last thing you need after an near miss is an extremely loud noise 1/2 metre from your ears.

Plus I have a very loud voice, which I can deploy while keeping both hands free.


----------



## byegad (5 Mar 2018)

I had mine set up under my thumb on my recumbents. I could, and a few times did, slam all on and then apply the horn. At least once it stopped a late pull out of a vehicle that I'd have had trouble missing. 

People tend to under-estimate the speed of a recumbent on a slight incline.


----------



## Pedropete (5 Mar 2018)

MiK1138 said:


> Am I the only person who likes the chain cleaner doodah



No, I get on well with mine too, albeit a recent version. Frugal squirt of degreaser and a few spins (without the cleaner) then leave for five mins while cleaning rest of bike, then cleaner filled with 50/50 Fenwicks/water and back pedal until everything foams lots. Rinse twice with cleaner full of hot soapy water from cleaning bucket and then with fresh water. Takes ten mins, works a treat; unlike the Halfwits own-brand version that would regularly jam and send my thumb/knuckles into the chainset. Barsteward thing met a deserving end involving the garden wall and many _many_ small pieces.

Other cr@ptastic purchase include 2x Garmins that I'm convinced suffered from low-level malevolent A.I. rather than just half arsed firmware, and a Louis Garneau jersey that looked clever with windproof chest panels but turned out to be great at freezing a line down middle of my chest due to a cheapo zip and no zip-baffle. Early SPD clones were also a bad call for XC racing, as lack of float means I'm still having knee problems 25 years later. HiteRite was also a dud, as unless you greased your seatpost with GT85 it'd never return your saddle to the 'RiteHite'.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Mar 2018)

Full suspension Boardman MTB from Halfords... Hateful piece of metal.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (7 Mar 2018)

Slime.

That silly green muck that you squirt into your tyre after a puncture. Useless. Ever tried getting the spindle out of a valve with cold fingers in the dark?. And their supposed 'flak jacket' tube liners are about as much use as the proverbial chocolate teapot. They haven't got the resistant capacity to stop a pigeon fart, let alone prevent punctures.


----------

